# Helfen Sie mir:Tomcat 1.4 und JDK 1.5?



## ich_dr (11. Jul 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich habe eine Web-App mit Tomcat 1.4 unter JDK 1.4 entwickelt. Die laüft bis jetzt wunderbar. Dann wollte ich die Funktion (String) clearProperty der Klasse java.lang.System benutzen. Diese ist nicht unter JDK 1.4, sondern erst ab JDK 1.5. Habe dann die Java 1.5 installiert und die Umgebungsvariable JAVA_Home geändert. als normal java Program wird die Methode erkannt ohne Problem. Aber als JSP/Servlet bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung: 
javax.servlet.servletException: java.lang.System.clearPropety (Ljava/lang/StringLjava/lang/String;

Sodass ob mein Tomcat nicht die JDK 1.5 erkennt oder diessen Compiler nicht benutzt.

Kann mir bitte jemanden helfen. ich wäre sehr Dankbar


----------



## Gast (12. Jul 2006)

ruf mal die starseiteseite von tomcat über http://localhost:8080. click auf link status. nach dem anmelden siehst du welche JVM Tomcat verwendet.
kann sein dass du den Classpath anpassen musst für die neue Version


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (12. Jul 2006)

Unter den ganzen Rechtschreibfehlern kann ich nicht sagen, ob es evtl. auch daran liegt, dass die Funktion

clearPrope*r*ty

heißt.


----------

